# Tyranid Gargoyles



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Are these guys worth it ?

This subject has always been debated about. But there hasn't been a thread on the discussion so here i am.

Are they worth it? In my opinion they aren't . They are expensive and have a very tough time earing their own value back. They are not good multi taskers , shooting wise they are a unit that dies easy and is expensive combine this with a short range gun and its pretty bad . You won't get many shots and at BS3 they probably won't hit . CC is a different issue , on the charge they get 2 S3 attacks at WS3 they won't wound and probably won't hit . Next comes their bio-plasma attacks , this attack seems good because of its high initiative but thats where it ends. S4 is very average and you only get one attack per gargoyle with it and it hits on 4's . The squad will be small already due to casulties etc so a attack that hits on 4's isn't great.

They can multi-task , but they aren't great at either CC or shooty.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Totally not worth it... Hasn't been openly discussed but what's the point? I've never seen them fielded, not even in friendlies.

Too expensive. Too crap.

Oh, they're made of metal too... Awesome. 

Pretty much for all the reasons above


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe the high dollar cost of Gargoyles has stigmatized them for years. While I don't claim they're the greatest unit in the Tyranids arsenal, they're a damn good rapid response unit. I feel that Gargoyles are better reserved for over 1,500 due to the need of basic Tyranid troops. I will try to explain there benifits in detail.

The Gargoyles can benifit from the average 4+ cover save that most gaunts take advantage of. So they're really only as light saves as you make them out to be. 

The Gargoyles speed is it's biggest advantage. The extra 6 inches move will bring your fleshborers into shooting ranger quicker then a Termagaunt. This extra range can make the difference in sealing the deal for many Monstrous Creatures and Troops who already sustained damage. 

That same extra 6 inches can also seal the deal with an assualt. How many time's have you only got 1 or 2 units of gaunts into close combat because of bad fleet rolls? Gargoyles will get in and aid those exact same Gaunts. More Importantly your opponent will almost always take Bio-Plasma hits before any other attack in close combat. Now you've protected your Gaunts by reducing attack backs pushing combat resolution to your favor.

Bio-Plasma shouldn't be taken for granted either. Think about fast moving skimmers who require 6's to hit after they've moved. Not only can a Gargoyles catch them fairly easy, but they will always hit on 4+ and offer you Str 4 which is effective against most vehicle rear armour.

Now obviously against most MEQ units a Gargoyles assualt wont be highly effective, but that's what thier speed and Fleshborers are for. 

Who here really plays Tyranids. We've gradually been dumbed down in close combat after the effeciency loss of Hormagaunts, Rending Warriors, and Raveners; you know those super fast units we relied on for years to build pressure?

Gargoyles are really are last effective fast unit other then the nearly extinct Winged Hive Tyrant. Anybody who remembers playing Tyranids with speed as opposed to a bunch of GEQ effective weapons will remember exatcly how powerful it was to have a rapid response unit. 

Fact is Gargoyles are the last uneffected by 5th edition Rapid Response we really have left.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I believe they are not worth the points. They really can't be a rapid response unit without a winged tyrant or warriors supporting them, as they have Instincitve Behaviour. Why you ask? Because they have to be in synapse range and when you need the rapid response, a hormaguat can move as fast as a gargoyle in one turn. Winged Tyrants will be attacking different units than gargoyles, so winged warriors are really the only viable way for them to be a better rapid response unit. Why bother with Gargoyles for combat when for 1 extra point you get a WS5 unit with 2 S4 attacks. Beats WS4 with one S3 and one S4 attack. For shooting, one gargoyle isn't better than 2 Guants. So if they were cheaper they would be good, but at the moment they suffer the same way as Marines.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive played against(proxyd ofc) 2x20 gargoyles a few times and that is a pain to meet. The diffrence from *beast* movement to *Jump Infantry* with fleet movement is beyond huge. Hormagaunts can fail to charge turn 2 if you fleet a bit bad. 
These guys cant:wink:
You have to shoot them because they will hit the lines first of everything. Instinct Behaviour isnt a problem, these guys have LD 10, they will even hold in combat if they lose with a few points unless you roll bad.
Gargoyles makes a good distraction unit because you must react to them. If you face 40 the rest of the army is safe 2 turns from shooting, except the odd fex which gets LC attention

If I was to use them Id skip shooting unless I knew I would make it into CC anyways. Sure they are weak, but quite many attacks always counts, and the Bioplasma will kill a few models, unless you assault into cover, before you die with yours. They make exelent shock assault units that tie upp opponents untill other things hits the lines


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Gargs are great. Jump infantry with fleet > beasts, since you only get the 12" movement once with beasts whereas jump infantry get it whenever the hell they want. Bioplasma is huge.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunenatly i look at the speed as a disadvantage in some cases , they will become the most obvious target and quite simply they will then get shot at and die.

Also when compared to the rest of the army they don't suit it or have a role to play.

Gaunt = shield.
Genestealers = elite combat troops.
Hormagaunts = these guys are crap so i don't know why ive said them.
Fex = anti tank and anti infantry.
Tyrant = same as fex but also provides synapse
Warriors = Anti infantry CC or shooty and also synapse
Gargoyle = For their price they aren't a good distraction or anything , same as hormagaunt (crap).


----------

